# للمخطوبين والمخطوبات ^_^



## candy shop (30 أغسطس 2007)

لكي نبني حياتنا صح فهذي بعض النصائح لكم 
واتمنى السعاده والتوفيق للجميع يااارب
نصائح للمخطوبين والمخ


بالنسبة للفتاة من واجب كل مخطوبة :- 


1- أن تظهرلخطيبها الاحترام الكافي لشخصه وآرائه ولا تحاول أن تسخر منه بأي شكل من الأشكال .

2- أن تناقش معه احتياجاته الشخصية لتتعرف على ما يحبه ويسعده وما يكرههأو يضايقه .... 

3- أن تبقى رقيقة وتحافظ على أنوثتهافي التعامل مع زوجالمستقبل....

4- أن لا تشكو خطيبها للأخريين أو تسمح لأي طرف بالتدخل في حلمشاكلها معه إلا عند الضرورة فالمحافظة على خصوصية العلاقة بينهما ستعود علىارتباطهما بالكثير من المنافع ....

5- أن تعلم أن المرأة اقدر على استيعابالمشاكل و الأخطاء الموجودة في الرجل لذا عليها أن تتعامل مع هذه العيوب بحكمةودراية حتى لا تجرحه أو تفقده .

6- أن تتجنب التسلط ومحاولة فرض رأيها في كلشيء .( يعنى لاتصير نسره)






بالنسبة للشاب ومن واجب كل شاب خاطب :- 

1- أن يقدرخطيبته تقديرا دائما وان يتقرب منها ببعض الهدايا أو العبارات التي تفرح قلبها .

2- أن يشعرها بوجوده وانه قادرا على حمايتها وعلى تحمل مسئوليتها ومسؤوليةحياتهما معا ومستقبلهما .

3- أن يحترمها ويحترم أسرتها ويحاول التقرب منالجميع وان يكون صديقا لهم .

4- أن يتجنب العنف في تصرفانه مع خطيبته وانيعتمد أسلوب المناقشة والحوار في التعامل معها .

5- أن لا يجامل خطيبته بماليس فيها أو ما هو غير حقيقي لكي يرضيها الأفضل من ذلك أن يكون واضحا معها ويظهرلها آراءه وأفكاره من البداية .

6- أن يراعي مشاعرها كامرأة ولا يزوغ ببصرهعلى الأخريات خاصة وهو جالس مع خطيبته أو يتحدث إليها .


والله يوفق الجميع 



ولكم تحياااااااااااااتي.......​


----------



## mrmr120 (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمخطوبين والمخطوبات ^_^*

بجد موضوع تحفة وكل المخطوبين والمخطوبات 
يستفيدوا منة تسلمى ياقمر
بس دة مكانة الشبابيات والاجتماعيات 
معلش انا هنقلة​


----------



## candy shop (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمخطوبين والمخطوبات ^_^*

ماشى يا مرموره علشان خاطرك بس

ميرسى يا حببتى​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمخطوبين والمخطوبات ^_^*

*



			4- أن لا تشكو خطيبها للأخريين أو تسمح لأي طرف بالتدخل في حلمشاكلها معه إلا عند الضرورة فالمحافظة على خصوصية العلاقة بينهما ستعود علىارتباطهما بالكثير من المنافع ....
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

النصيحه دى هايله للبنات
مرسيي اوى يا كاندى للموضوع ده​*


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمخطوبين والمخطوبات ^_^*

النصايح حلوة جدا 
بس لليقدر ينفذها كلها
وبتشير للاحترام 
اهم حاجة الاحترام
ربنا يعوضك تعبك​


----------



## candy shop (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمخطوبين والمخطوبات ^_^*

ازيك يا جيرل وحشتينى

ميرسى لمشاركتك

ونورتى الموضوع بجد​


----------



## la rosa (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمخطوبين والمخطوبات ^_^*

[الموضوع جميل قوى و اهم حاجة بين المخطوبين الصراحة والوضوح والتفاهم


----------



## candy shop (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمخطوبين والمخطوبات ^_^*

صح يا a rosa

ميرسى لمشاركتك

وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## جورج كمال (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمخطوبين والمخطوبات ^_^*

*الموضوع جميل جدا ويا ريت الكل يستفاد منه 
بس فس حاجة كمان لابد ان تتوافر وهي الثقة المتبادلة بين الطرفين وتعتمد علي صدق المشاعر بينهم 
واعتقد ان الثقة اهم حاجة خصوصا ولو حصل اي مشكلة وحاول البعض التفريق بينهم *


----------



## بنت الفادى (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمخطوبين والمخطوبات ^_^*

ايوة  كدة
منكم نستفيد يا باشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا
روعه 
وبصراحه جاى فى وقته

:smil12::smil12::smil12:​


----------



## candy shop (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمخطوبين والمخطوبات ^_^*

اكيد يا جورج اهم حاجه الثقه والصراحه 

علشان تبنى الحياه الجديده صح

شكراااااااااا ليك​


----------



## candy shop (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمخطوبين والمخطوبات ^_^*

ميرسى يا بنت الفادى

وربنا معاكى ويوفقك يا قمر​


----------



## twety (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمخطوبين والمخطوبات ^_^*

جمنيييييل جدا
وللصراحه البنات بتقوم بالواجب وبتعمل كده
لكن الاولاد مش بيعملوا حاجه من ده خااااااالص
بيقوموا بالواجب ويعملوا عكس كل ده

وشكرا ليهم
وميرسى ياقمر لموضوعك العسل ده


----------



## candy shop (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمخطوبين والمخطوبات ^_^*



twety قال:


> جمنيييييل جدا
> وللصراحه البنات بتقوم بالواجب وبتعمل كده
> لكن الاولاد مش بيعملوا حاجه من ده خااااااالص
> بيقوموا بالواجب ويعملوا عكس كل ده
> ...




شكرا لمشاركتك يا تويتى يا حبيبتى

نورتى يا قمر​


----------



## Kiril (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمخطوبين والمخطوبات ^_^*

بس انا عندي نقطة احب اشاركها من تجربتي الشخصية

* البنت (بتاعتي) كانت دائما عاوزاني اسأل عليها
* عاوزاني دائما اقولها بحبك
* عاوزة تتكلم معايا عمال علي بطال

/بقي ده اسمه كلام؟


----------



## candy shop (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمخطوبين والمخطوبات ^_^*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> بس انا عندي نقطة احب اشاركها من تجربتي الشخصية
> 
> * البنت (بتاعتي) كانت دائما عاوزاني اسأل عليها
> * عاوزاني دائما اقولها بحبك
> ...





مش محتاج تعرف اسمه ايه 

اكيد بتحبك لان اللى بيحب انسان بيبقى عايز يسمع صوته على طول 

ويسمع كلام حلو   ولا انا غلطانه​


----------



## twety (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمخطوبين والمخطوبات ^_^*

امال ايه الكلام اللى يعجبك

ياريت تشرح وجهه نظرك ؟


----------



## candy shop (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمخطوبين والمخطوبات ^_^*



twety قال:


> امال ايه الكلام اللى يعجبك
> 
> ياريت تشرح وجهه نظرك ؟






اسيبك تستنى الرد 

يا تويتى وارجعلك تانى​


----------



## اريو (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمخطوبين والمخطوبات ^_^*

احسنت يا من كتبت هذا الموضوع لانه موضوع جدا مهم لان مرحلة الخطوبه هي مرحله ما قبل الارتباط والزواج ولهذا اتمنى كل الشبان من البنات والاولاد بلتعرف على هذه النقاط المهمه مره اخرى اقول احسنت يا كاتب هذا المقال


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمخطوبين والمخطوبات ^_^*

طبعاً بدون ثقه واحترام متبادل مابين الطرفين لا يكون هناك أدنى أمل فى نجاح أى  علاقه  ..........ميرسى يا كاندى وربنا معاكى يا قمرايه .


----------



## العجايبي (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمخطوبين والمخطوبات ^_^*

موضوعك جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااا ياكاندى 
بس اهم نقطة  فى نظرى هو الاحترام  اهم شى لانه يولد الصراحة والتفاهم


----------



## koka_jesus (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمخطوبين والمخطوبات ^_^*

مرسى على الموضوع دة


----------



## الملك العقرب (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمخطوبين والمخطوبات ^_^*

مرسي يا كندي كعادتك دائما شكلك هتبني جيل كامل من الشباب المتحضرين ربنا يبركك


----------



## candy shop (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمخطوبين والمخطوبات ^_^*



اريو قال:


> احسنت يا من كتبت هذا الموضوع لانه موضوع جدا مهم لان مرحلة الخطوبه هي مرحله ما قبل الارتباط والزواج ولهذا اتمنى كل الشبان من البنات والاولاد بلتعرف على هذه النقاط المهمه مره اخرى اقول احسنت يا كاتب هذا المقال





شكرااااااااااا يا اريو على مشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمخطوبين والمخطوبات ^_^*



العجايبي قال:


> موضوعك جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااا ياكاندى
> بس اهم نقطة  فى نظرى هو الاحترام  اهم شى لانه يولد الصراحة والتفاهم





طبعا الاحترام دا شى مهم جدا

وباقى النقط اكيد مهمه

شكرااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمخطوبين والمخطوبات ^_^*



koka_jesus قال:


> مرسى على الموضوع دة





شكراااااا لمشاركتك يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمخطوبين والمخطوبات ^_^*



الملك العقرب قال:


> مرسي يا كندي كعادتك دائما شكلك هتبني جيل كامل من الشباب المتحضرين ربنا يبركك





اشكرك على تشجيعك

وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## artamisss (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمخطوبين والمخطوبات ^_^*

 انا قلت اظهرة تانى للنور الموضوع ده بمان فى اتنين مخطوبين جداد معانا فى المنتدى هههههههههههههههههههههههههه   رامى غبريال  وبسمه girl in jesus
 ه

ربنا يباركم


----------



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمخطوبين والمخطوبات ^_^*

الف مبروك وعقبال :ab8::ab8:

يا رامى وال girl in jesus  ربنا يسعدكوا ويتمملكوا على خير:::::36_3_18:Red_Heart_with_Arro

وعقبال كل بنات وشباب المنتدى

شكراااااااااا يا ديانا انك قولتلنا :ab4:


:36_3_2::20::36_3_2:​


----------

